# Duda con subwoofers de car audio



## electrico (Jun 7, 2008)

hola a todos mi inquietud consiste en que estoy por comprar 2 subwoofers jbl pero yo no los quiero para un auto sino que lo quiero utilizar en mi habitacion con un amplificador que encontre en este foro es el amplificador de 100w de luciperro pero buscando en un foro lei que este tipo de subwoofer necesita un amplificador clase D ahora tengo la duda yo pense que los parlantes funcionaban con cualquier amplificador ahora no se que diferencia hay en un clase D y los demas amplificadores ustedes que saben mas podrian decirme si esto es cierto? yo pensaba q los parlantes solo eran una bobina, un iman y el cono que algunos lo tienen de carton y otros de plastico que de especial tendran estos subwoofer y por que la diferencia entre un amplificador y otro creo que hay clase A,B,D no se si habra clase C pero por que tantas clases y si es asi todos los subwoofers para carro necesitan un amplificador en especial? y el amplificador de luciperro no se que clase sera.


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 7, 2008)

mira .... los amplificador clase "D" son espesioeles para bajas frecuencias ....osea para los bajos ...  los subwoofers jbl que tu estas por comprar respondesian mejor.... o en otras palabras .....te dejarian boquiabierto (soooooooooorprendido) con an amplificador clase "D"  ......no abria un inconbeniente si es que no eres un perfeccionista si lo que quieres es que se escuche vien ... pus el amplificador de luci te podria funcionar .....sonarian bien los bajos  pero nooooooo tan espectacular como con un amplificador clase "D"........ para una mejor respuesta en cuanto a la frecuencia te paso es link ...........si lo ases el prollecto tendreas  lo mas sercano (en cuanto a la frecuencia ) a un amplificador clase "D" ............con esto sonara bien 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-3-vias-activo-mas-equalizador-3415/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 7, 2008)

ya es sabido que los amplificador clase d no tienen buen rendimiento por mas que digan lo que digan, yo demostre que no supera el 50% de eficiencia.

los mejores son los integrados, pero para auto, quedate con los mosfet.

hay un TDA1562Q que t da 50watts reales de poder. con 8 amperes de la bateria. consume pero t va a funcionar barbaro.
los de los clase d, la verdad no he probado su funcionamiento ni su fidelidad.

el tda1562 esta probado por muchos foreros.

saludos.


----------



## electrico (Jun 8, 2008)

hola muy buenos sus consejos pero ahora no se si me convendria comprar esos subwoofer yo no los quiero para un carro los voy a utilizar en mi habitacion me anime a comprarlos por que personalmente los escuche y suenan barbaro, mi plan es utilizar el amplificador de 100w por canal de luciperro pero la señal va a salir de un equipo de sonido sony que tiene una salida para subwoofer asi que solo faltaria amplificarla ahora que creen ustedes que pasaria con dichos subs. sonarian bien? alguien sabe que de especial tienen estos subs.? y esos amplificadores clase D hacen sonar bien a cualquier parlante o solamente a los de carro.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Jun 9, 2008)

Personalmente me permito contradecir a Dj Draco, porque la diferencia entre un clase d y otro es mucha, ahunque digan lo contrario.

el clase D esta diseñado esclusivamente para bajos, mientras que el A/B es mas para coaxiales, aunque tambien se les puede colocar uno o dos bajos, dependiendo de si es de dos o cuatro canales.

pero en conclusion si te recomiendo que mejor consigas un amplificador clase D.

hasta la vista

Jose Bladimir Navarro
El Propio Blacho

PD. los bajos JBL, son para calidad de sonido, es decir que no te van a sonar duriiiiiiiiisiiiiiiiiimoooo, sino perfecto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

Hae una cosita bladimir...fijate en un post, de un amplificador de 200watts clase D como le demostre fehacientemente, y con calculos y formulas matematicas, que esos amplificador no son buenos. jamas podrian serlo. 

segun el que posteo eso el amplificador tenia (creo, no recuerdo bien), segun el calculo un 133% de eficiencia! ! ! ! lo cual me parece...
me parece, he? no vayan a creer que puede ser cierto, a lo mejor me equivoco...
me parece...
que es un BOLAZO!.


----------



## santiago (Jun 9, 2008)

133%?   ehh 
tomando en cuenta: perdidas termica, perdidas de la plaqueta misma, algun componente de baja eficiencia, siempreo tuve claro que no se puede sacar mas potencia que la entregada por la fuente de alimentacion, dependiendo del voltage

saludos


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 9, 2008)

como lla te dige antes ......si sonarian bien pus tienes todo a tu fabor con la señal del equipo para  sony subwoofer la señal saldra como la de un amplificador clase  d  ....  ahora que si puedes preguntarle a la persona que te vendio los subwoofer si el amplificador era clase d o ab o a mosfet  

pero todo laldra vien ...solo pregunta de cuantos watt era el amplificador con que las escuchaste y be si es como el de luci ok 

bay


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 9, 2008)

por eso mismo lo digo santix, porque como sabes yo se (aunq no demasiado) del tema.

en ese post,(nunca me voy a olvidar), les quedo bastante clarito con la formula que es imposible un rendimiento superior al 60%, y esta probado, ni los integrados ab ni los clase d pueden superar ese rendimiento.
estuve viendo un tda, que decia poder tirar 120+120, en una capsula de menor tamaño que un 555! sin ningun tipo de disipador de calor, etc, y bueh, me rei un poco, y luego supuse que se habian equivocado, y que habian querido poner 120mWatts.

no se, por eso en ciertos temas mejor no meterse.

para hablar somos todos buenos...

pero a la hora de demostrarlo con fisica... no se.

saludillos santix.


----------



## electrico (Jun 10, 2008)

bueno entonces al no haber aparente diferencia entre amplificador voy a comprar los subwoofers jbl y los voy a conectar al amplificador de 100w aunque en un post de luciperro dice que el personalmente conecto un subwoofer para carro a un amplificador profesional y dice que casi no llegaba a escuchar sonido en el woofer la verdad no me explico como pueda suceder eso por q los woofer suelen emitir sonido hasta con una pila de reloj.
En todo caso si fueran de verdad tan efiscientes esos amplificadores clase D cualquier woofer que se le conecte sonara mejor que con otro amplificador esto sera ciento?


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

es que mira el amplificadorpicador clase  d  es espesial para bajas frecuencias 

pero un amplificador clase  a  suena igual o mejos que un clase d  si tienes una señal  de tan baja frecuencia como la de un amplificador clase d 

osea....... 

situ le pones una señal de baja frecuencia a un amplificador clase a te sonara  igual o mejor (tal bes un poco) que un amlpificador clase d 

lo que si seria inportante en que te de buena fidelidad seria si bab de a cuendo con la potencia del amplificador 
! que las bosinas no sean mas potentes que el amplificador  en este caso las bosinas no sonaran a plena potencia  o bisebersa por que en ese caso el amplificador distocionara mas rapido las bosinas ok !

por cierto que modelo son? las bosina  jbl


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 15, 2008)

Claro, otro problemita con los integrados y los transistores es:
no todos los amplificadore sintegrados, sean o no clase d llegan a reproducir con buena potencia las frecuencias muy bajas.
el LM12CLK, arranca desde 10Hz con la mejor potencia y menor distorcion y avanza hasta unos 10Khz agregando distorcion y bajando potencia.

pero para el auto, con un TDA1564Q (si lo conseguis), t haces una super fiesta!.

la cosa del amplificador, es q tenga buena fidelidad, buena potencia (no exagerada), y buen rendimiento. si es ab c d etc, no importa.


----------



## gokudesm (Dic 21, 2008)

hola, queria comprarme un subwoofer y no se cual cual me recomiendan de estos 2: 
1)_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-46290163-subwoofer-xxx-xs-1250-12-pulg-300-watts-rms-parlante-2007-_JM_
2)_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-46494566-subwoofer-targa-10-tag10-800-watts-pentagonal-_JM_
ya tengo armado un tda7294 y me voy a armar un filtro pasa bajos. gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 21, 2008)

Los clase D no son "especiales para subwoofer"... reproducen desde los subgraves hasta los agudos.
Y en cuanto al rendimiento no pueden decir que son iguales a las otras topologias!


----------



## maxep (Dic 22, 2008)

compra el xxx , los targa son malisimosss

ese xxx lo moves con el 1562. pero si tenes un 7294 echo barbaro
los de los clase d ., resulta que (dicen) que responden mejor a bajas frecuencia y tiene salidas con buena corriente(o sea aguantan cargas pesadas)
mi subwoofer lo alimento con 2 1562 clase h!


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 29, 2008)

se combirtio en un quilombo el post este.!

ahora,.en parte coincido con dj draco.. 133%? jjaja.. pero tampoco a un 60% de eficiencia teniendo en cuanta que algunos ni siquiera hacen falta disipadores... yo personalmente no he probado ninguno de clase d ... un clase d tiene segun el circuito un rango de frecuencias si empieza desde 10hz a 10khz  va a tener una respuesta plana desde y hasta los humbrales de frecuencias. ni son para graves ni para agudos . trabajan en el rango de frecuencias especificados de cada circuito. SE dise que tienen buena respuesta en graves de muy baja frecuencia. igualmente un clase ab segun el circuito puede llegar a las frecuencias que se nesesiten (no pidan desde 1hz a 90khz) con 00000.1 %de thd 

lo mas combeniente a mi gusto por confibilidad simpleza rendimiento y divesidad de circuitos es el ab. ya que se encuentran circuitos que trabajan desde 15hz a 20khz muy facilmente.. y con materiales conosidos y economicos.. eso depende de la complejidad del circuito.

bueno amigos saquen sus conclusiones..ustedes mismos... 

pd:el lm12clk.. se ve que es un excelente integrado.


----------



## Hernan Roberth (May 6, 2009)

hola... particularmente yo te recomiendo un amplificador de clase, pues los he probado, a diferencia de los clase a,ab ,c pues el de clase d responde mejor a bajas frecuencias, el amplificador que te recomiendo para tu sub JBL es el que esta publicado en el foro como amplificador 200 wrms con dos mosfets, es muy facil de armar y no calienta, lo que quiere decir que es muy eficiente, aproximadamente 85 a 90 %...


----------

